# Invert macros



## richoman_3 (May 18, 2015)

just a few of my latest photos

i now have a facebook page for my macro photos if anyone was interested in seeing more - 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Volpe-Macro-Photography/767855376594994


enjoy... 
or not  !




Eastern Mouse Spider (Missulena bradleyi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Aname sp . (post-moult) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Sandalodes sp by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Sydney Funnel-Web Spider (Atrax robustus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Scorpion venom by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Hormorus scorpion mother with babies by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## Toska (May 18, 2015)

Awww, makes me want to get some scorpions again


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 18, 2015)

Stunning pics mate they look freakin awesome! What camera/lense are you using.


----------



## Porkbones (May 18, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Bushman (May 19, 2015)

Great photos Nick. 8) I dare say your photography is getting even better. 
My favourites are the mouse spider and scorpion venom shots, which are very crisp.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks guys, appreciated!

Im using just a Canon 60D with a 100mm macro usm f2.8 lens, and a 25mm canon extension tube


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 21, 2015)

Some Great shots!


----------



## richoman_3 (May 23, 2015)

cheers!


----------



## Herpo (May 23, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## Kransky (Aug 31, 2015)

wow, some very nice shots there.


----------



## LMurnain (Sep 1, 2015)

Are you serious Nick, these are absolutely gorgeous.. where do you find your subjects??? you are a VERY talented man


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 7, 2015)

haha thanks!
Find them all over the place, and some people send down to me


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 7, 2015)

Damn Nick, your so good! Wish I had your skills lol


----------

